# Essex Meets?



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone know of any coming up?
Or when the monthly Southend Meet usually happens?

Sorry to bug everyone, I'm new to this and can't wait to meet other members.

Haydy xo


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome mate and good membership number 

Not bugging anyone at all mate that's what we are here for. There have been some Essex meets - not sure who the rep is of if there is one as a bit out of touch with that sort of thing.

Doesn't the Southend thing happen every week? I used to go loads some years ago.

Charlie


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

I've messaged the rep, UKRSP I believe, was just eager to find out some bits and bobs.

On Streetrace.co.uk there seems to be a big meet going on on Saturday 17th January.
Was hoping a few others would reply and be going to one!

thanks for your help xx


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah you mean UKRPG I think, that is Richard and he sold his TT months ago and moved into an Audi A6.

Keep and eye on this section and why not check out the Santa Pod event thread that I am running with Steve Collier - it would be a great opportunity to check out some other TT's and meet some of the nutjobs that frequent this forum 

Charlie


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Sadly I have to work most Saturdays and every Sunday so I won't be able to attend Santa Pod 
Hate being a student, but working weekends pays for my car!

Does that mean UKRPG isn't Essex's rep any more?
I only chose him as the absoluTTe said he was!
xx


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

we don't have a rep any more for Essex - havnt for a while


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Herts and Essex must be one of the quietest areas for tt meets. In the last year I reckon I have read of maybe 4 meets.

Maybe if we had more than one every 6 months I might be able to make a meet. 

Sounds like a new rep is needed really. Someone who is consistently on the forum and attends meets when they are on, can anybody think of a person who fits that criteria? I can think of one or two.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe an Essex meet is due down Sarfend like the one we had back in October I think it was 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

We join up with Kent as for most of us it's not too far to go, they are usually at The Wharf Dartford, although the last was at Ashford

The Southend meet was actually a visiting meet from the Kent crew, but anyone can organise a meet, all it needs is enough people able/willing to attend.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

so let's arrange one???? common people start cracking 

where / Southend
when / it's warm

that's my input


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> so let's arrange one???? common people start cracking
> 
> where / Southend
> when / it's warm
> ...


What you mean really was :- :wink:

Me, you, 2 ferrari boys :lol:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd be up for an essex meet and am happy to help out with organising etc...

Don't think I can apply for the rep position as I haven't got a MK1


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

DaveM said:


> I'd be up for an essex meet and am happy to help out with organising etc...
> 
> Don't think I can apply for the rep position as I haven't got a MK1


I shouldn't be on here as I dont own a TT at all but hey what the heck it's all fun lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DaveM said:


> I'd be up for an essex meet and am happy to help out with organising etc...
> 
> Don't think I can apply for the rep position as I haven't got a MK1


 :lol: the funny thing is, at the last Essex meet there wasn't any mk2 TTs :wink:

I'll always be up for an Essex meet, any time, any place that's martini


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Trouble is with meets this time of year is the weather. You can never pick a date that is far enough away for people to make plans for and then also rely on if its going to stay dry, then you have to pick a date that will suit the majority aswell as picking a place where people are going to be willing to travel to, some people dont wanna go more than about 5 miles from their door step. So its really not an easy task, plus essex is huge, from clacton being the most northen point to thurrock area which is around 80 miles. The kent TT'iers are probably the most dedicated and they normally bring more cars to essex meets than what we manage. I am up for meets at anytime pretty much but the most important thing for me is the weather, if its wet then everyone ends up backing out which makes it pointless.

Good luck with organising something


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi i just picked up my second tt V6 and interested in car meets.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

jev said:


> Hi i just picked up my second tt V6 and interested in car meets.


Massive one this Sunday buddy at Santa Pod. A few of us coming from Dartford round the M25 could meet you at South Mimms if you want to come


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm also up for organising an Essex meet.
Really eager to meet people that share the TT love as no one I know has one


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Subject to work what about a Maldon meet, on the weekend of the 19th and 20th Feb.

Plenty of lanes around for a group drive in convoy to further afield if it takes our fancy folks!!

Ideas or improvements on that welcome!!


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Im not far off essex (depends how far from london though!)

I dont mind checking out a few TTs and getting some ideas / info on mods etc. I wanna know more 

I picked up my v6 vallance from a TT meet at ace cafe (seller was from here and was at the meet) but I didnt know anybody and felt abit out of place so didnt hang about. My TT was bog standard at the time too and I think it was the worst looking one there so felt ashamed  :roll:


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't worry mine is standard too and is staying that way.
I'm a fan of all tt's but like mine as it was intended just a personal preference.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Sh0x said:


> Im not far off essex (depends how far from london though!)
> 
> I dont mind checking out a few TTs and getting some ideas / info on mods etc. I wanna know more
> 
> I picked up my v6 vallance from a TT meet at ace cafe (seller was from here and was at the meet) but I didnt know anybody and felt abit out of place so didnt hang about. My TT was bog standard at the time too and I think it was the worst looking one there so felt ashamed  :roll:


I wouldnt worry m8....if you love your car the way i love mine,it doesnt matter what others think of it,as long as your happy with it.....thats what MATTERS!!!!!


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

jev said:


> Don't worry mine is standard too and is staying that way.
> I'm a fan of all tt's but like mine as it was intended just a personal preference.


And good for you to mate!!!..


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Nah I hated the original 17" wheels tbh ! They were off within 2 weeks  
Much has changed in 4 months however.

Lakeside/Bluewater meets usually go down well. Mutual location that most will know and also shopping/food for before or after the meet.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Southend or Lakeside usually is a better one for a Saturday evening 8) . Bit more lively and quite good fun especially up at Lakeside  . I get my beloved TT back early next week with a nice new fitted gearbox so don't plan anything until I get her back peeps  . Hoping to go to the Ace cafe also. This is 19th Feb so not sure if an essex meet around this time would be any good unless we all met up before and all drove up there in convoy maybe. Anybody fancy going in convoy with me also?


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

I hate parking at ace cafe its tight, as is the entrance  It was crazy enough getting in on a Bike and worse in a car :mrgreen:

Daytime meet would be better IMO, get to see the cars better.

The lakeside / bluewater meets can be in car park though so even if its evening it would be very well lit.
Just a suggestion


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sh0x said:


> I hate parking at ace cafe its tight, as is the entrance  It was crazy enough getting in on a Bike and worse in a car :mrgreen:
> 
> Daytime meet would be better IMO, get to see the cars better.
> 
> ...


Oh stop being fussy :lol: :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sh0x said:


> I hate parking at ace cafe its tight, as is the entrance  It was crazy enough getting in on a Bike and worse in a car :mrgreen:
> 
> Daytime meet would be better IMO, get to see the cars better.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that Dotti, how much room do you want? Plenty of room to get in, once in how much room do you want? ha


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

I like to park with my doors open :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Last time I went to a TVR meet at the Ace the car park was reserved for members only. They knew as soon as they saw my plate that I was allowed in and where they wanted it parked. Not sure if this is being done for the TT meet?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Anybody fancy going in convoy with me also?


Only if you promise to turn off your satnav, or have you got a new one yet? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

triplefan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody fancy going in convoy with me also?
> ...


Har har very funny  aside though Andy, I won't be going anywhere atm as my gearbox is currently having a new one fitted as we speak, been without my TT over a week now  [smiley=bigcry.gif]. How's your tt these days?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dotti said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Nicely rested, and ready for the Ace meet


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

I really like the sound of a meet in Lakeside one evening, they are always well lit, and has decent food!

Would anyone be up for doing one there at the end of Feb? Friday 25th Feb maybe?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well to be honest lakeside is a bit far out for me and glen, would only be worth the trip if there was a good amount of people going  I think it would be best to organise one in the lighter evenings so we dont need torches to see the cars and it will be a bit warmer to show off all the sexy bodies lol :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

starxo said:


> I really like the sound of a meet in Lakeside one evening, they are always well lit, and has decent food!
> 
> Would anyone be up for doing one there at the end of Feb? Friday 25th Feb maybe?


I can make that date 8) . Anybody else?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> well to be honest lakeside is a bit far out for me and glen, would only be worth the trip if there was a good amount of people going  I think it would be best to organise one in the lighter evenings so we dont need torches to see the cars and it will be a bit warmer to show off all the sexy bodies lol :lol:


If I go will you go? We could do some shopping


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

starxo said:


> I really like the sound of a meet in Lakeside one evening, they are always well lit, and has decent food!
> 
> Would anyone be up for doing one there at the end of Feb? Friday 25th Feb maybe?


I can make it subject to work on the day will keep you informed......


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Could even do the Saturday night, infact that would now be better for me, sorry to mess you lot around.
Best friends come out of rehab for anorexia, first big night out on the 25th.

I've popped a few TTOC cards on the TT's around my area, they seem to be appearing daily, to get them involved.

Let me know if the 26th suits anyone, as I'm really up for this!


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

id be up for that as long as its more people than the last lakeside meet.. Last time the only people there was me and neil TT51 and another guy without a TT... hmmm


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Devil said:


> id be up for that as long as its more people than the last lakeside meet.. Last time the only people there was me and neil TT51 and another guy without a TT... hmmm


Surely a record for least amount of TTs at a meet, even those organising it didn't turn up :lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

pmsl true neil... true :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51 said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > id be up for that as long as its more people than the last lakeside meet.. Last time the only people there was me and neil TT51 and another guy without a TT... hmmm
> ...


Who was it who organised it? :?


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Devil said:


> id be up for that as long as its more people than the last lakeside meet.. Last time the only people there was me and neil TT51 and another guy without a TT... hmmm


That sounds awkward... and embarrassing tbh!

I wouldnt mind checking out your car though, it looks smart from the pic & sig


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure who organised it now dotti lol

hi Sh0x.. Mines still in the early ish stages of modding. well.. few bits done like remapped and carbon spoiler trim rear valance and lights tinted with windows tinted also.but needs wheels and lowering badly lol

Always nice to meet ppl with the same car/passion ect ect anyways and have a nose around


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

i'd be up for a lakeside or bluewater meet!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It won't be an Essex meet I know, but why not come down to the Ace next week-end


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Devil said:
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=174255&start=0


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Still good for the 25th at lakeside for those interested.


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=191947

topic about the lakeside meet.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I can only make 25th Friday if any one else is good for that unable to make 26th Sorry.


----------

